# You could an least TRY



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh hey guys!
So, this is my bearded dragon, Gorbash









isn't he a happy chappy?
Well, he is a pain in my butt some times too!
He was scratching and jumping about his viv and got himself tangled in the wire for his light. So i took him out, assuming he wanted some good exercise. Well....see i was wrong, he walked from one side of my bed to the other, came back about half way and just flopped and went to sleep. As seen below. yeah, that's him right now.
There's no such thing as exercise for a bearded dragon -_-
I took him to the park once, on the single sunny day in england..He just sat there and looked at the sky. 










I took him to the park once, on the single sunny day in england..He just sat there and looked at the sky.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

That is funny. But he looks really comfy.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Haha, that is too funny! He's super cute!


----------



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh i'm sure he is comfy...on my bed!
I had to bring him under the covers with me since it's cold in my bedroom.


----------

